# Mental illness vs MBTI



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

out of the 16 MBTI types, theres bound to be some people doing the test that has a mental illness. 

Do you think that people with mental illness would have a certain MBTI type? or does MBTI not relate to mental illnesses? 

ISTPs have the lowest compassion rate, which is common for most criminals. 
INFPs seem to have bipolar, i read from the thread "all the pain in the world" or something like that
(don't get offended just observations from what i read.)

So what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

The Perseus System has mental illness as a pyscho-sociological overlay program called the Spinning Top. If the victim is subject to extreme pressure, just about any type can be a victim. The ESFJ are the most likely causation agents and INFP are likely victims.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

What exactly are you asking? If a specific MBTI type covers nonspecific mental ilness? Of course not. I remember discussions like these before, every type has a few disorders typical for it if you take that type to an extreme.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd aree with thewindlistens. I myself am a diagnosed Bi-polar patient. And an ENFJ as well.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> If a specific MBTI type covers nonspecific mental ilness?


not specifically, but if a certain type would be more likely to have an illness. Kind of like ISTPs are more likly to have a low amount of compassion.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*It takes Two.*



Munchies said:


> not specifically, but if a certain type would be more likely to have an illness. Kind of like ISTPs are more likly to have a low amount of compassion.




I don't think this is true. I would say the opposite, except that screwing around can be habitual. It takes Two.


----------



## Yam (Jul 22, 2013)

Munchies said:


> INFPs seem to have bipolar, i read from the thread "all the pain in the world" or something like that
> (don't get offended just observations from what i read.)
> 
> So what are your thoughts on this?


OMG that's surreal - my last post just mentioned that the doc says I have bipolar - and I'm INFP. I'm interested in reading some more about this... I really don't like it when anyone is given a mental-illness diagnosis when they just have a personality that the doc doesn't understand. I'm not sure this is the case for me, but it's worth thinking about. So, thanks for having this thread!


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Too many factors. This predicting-illness-by-type is horribly misguided. Certain traits OF certain disorders? Yes.

Then, you have to think about the disorders that develop in adulthood, a personality is already formed so the illness itself will be influenced by that.

Seperating genetic from environmental triggers would be the most important thing here.


----------



## Yam (Jul 22, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Too many factors. This predicting-illness-by-type is horribly misguided. Certain traits OF certain disorders? Yes.
> 
> Then, you have to think about the disorders that develop in adulthood, a personality is already formed so the illness itself will be influenced by that.
> 
> Seperating genetic from environmental triggers would be the most important thing here.


Good point. It's so hard to separate "nature" from "nurture" (from subsequent environment)


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Yam said:


> Good point. It's so hard to separate "nature" from "nurture" (from subsequent environment)


yeah, in my paternal family there's a consistent trend with a specific disorder but type is all over the place with them, as far as l can tell.

l could see one type being the ''ultimate manifestation'' of any one disorder, but genetic disorders simply aren't consistent like that. lf l had to pick the ultimate type for bipolar disorder, l might say ENFP (but l think l more often hear of ENFJs actually having it and MANY sensors).

Personality disorder, IMO, would more closely fit with types.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

MBTI is based on Jungs theory who worked with mental illness and wrote about the symptoms and disorders of the types.


----------



## Yam (Jul 22, 2013)

Aha! I just need to read more about Jung, then. Something I always meant to do anyway.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

There are studies that show a correlation between Ne and Bipolar disorder.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Yam said:


> Aha! I just need to read more about Jung, then. Something I always meant to do anyway.


Psychological Types - Wikisocion


----------



## Denbox (Jun 11, 2013)

I find that a lot of people with aspergers are INTJ's.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Denbox said:


> I find that a lot of people with aspergers are INTJ's.


I have been diagnosed with Asperger's. This notion has kind of perplexed me. Every aspie I have met has been rather literal. How do they qualify as being N types? I normally test as N as well, but if S (especially Se) is attributed to being literal then I've altered my type to reflect that (among other reasons).


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Most ENTJs are pretty narcissistic, but I feel like that's learned.


----------



## just.a.curious.INTJ (Nov 27, 2017)

Munchies said:


> out of the 16 MBTI types, theres bound to be some people doing the test that has a mental illness.
> 
> Do you think that people with mental illness would have a certain MBTI type? or does MBTI not relate to mental illnesses?
> 
> ...


does anyone have any ideas of what types are most likely to experience the most stress?


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

just.a.curious.INTJ said:


> does anyone have any ideas of what types are most likely to experience the most stress?


Stress is environmentally based, so no type. However, this site sort of suggests personality disorders that can occur due to looping: http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html There’s a better source with this information that I’ll see if I can find a bit later. I believe celebrity types also covers this topic through statistics, though perhaps they aren’t the most accurate site to be using. Information seems to line up though


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

PaladinX said:


> There are studies that show a correlation between Ne and Bipolar disorder.


I know this is a zombie thread, but citation needed. Nothing personal, I've just seen this sentiment thrown around a lot on type forums and would like to see if there's anything to it beyond speculation.


----------

